# Two days in the Chernobyl exclusion zone, October 2014



## sj9966 (Nov 9, 2014)

I have been meaning to get here for years and over Halloween weekend I finally made it. It didn’t disappoint, the place is awesome packed full of treasures that have been left behind after the 1986 evacuation. 

We had a two day private tour of the zone and took in various sights over the two days. We had a cracking guide who had no problem in letting us into the buildings even though the official line is that it is prohibited to enter them!

So, in no particular order here a few pictures of some of the stuff we did see. 

#1



#2



#3



#4



#5



#6



#7



#8



#9



#10



#11



#12



#13



#14



#15



#16



#17



#18



#19



#20



#21



#22



#23



#24


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 9, 2014)

Great shots. Loving the sunset one to finish off the report.


----------



## kevdyas (Nov 9, 2014)

I need to visit here!


----------



## decker (Nov 9, 2014)

Incredibly stunning photos, the history of this place makes it more resonant, those masks... omg !


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 10, 2014)

really amazing shots here, wonderfully taken each shot seems to draw you in, loved it cheers!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice one, glad you got to see a lot! 
Yeah the last one is my fave too!


----------



## solo100 (Nov 10, 2014)

With the history of the place ,its become very Eery .


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 10, 2014)

Amazing!...


----------



## skankypants (Nov 10, 2014)

Super report...thanks for posting


----------



## brickworx (Nov 10, 2014)

Excellent work - masses to admire there - thanks.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 10, 2014)

This set of pictures are some of the most stunning and poignant I've seen on this site. And that's saying something, given the very high stands of photography you see on DP. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 13, 2014)

Sublime shots!


----------



## johno23 (Nov 14, 2014)

I agree with all the positive comments above,I can only add "awesome report".
Some great previously unseen interior shots.
The last shot sums up the "eerie loneliness" of the place.
Nice work!!


----------



## sj9966 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the good feedback guys!


----------



## daz5254 (Nov 15, 2014)

Awesome pictures, Really like the gas mask ones. Would love to visit here, looks so creepy, I'd love it!


----------



## GPSJim (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow, some great pics!! I love the Palace of Culture shot looking out to the square. Thanks for sharing.


----------

